# New fisher needs advice Dragon Kayak



## Tonner (Jan 17, 2014)

After a cheap creek / river fishing Kayak, probably only get used a couple of times a year .....found this and it looks ok with a few extras.....don't have a lot of cash but don't want something that's a pig to use either

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/riverhil ... 1041713532


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

The smaller kayaks are all much the same and will do the job and get you into the sport OK until finances and knowledge improve.


----------

